# Sprachpackete



## Highchiller (1. Apr 2014)

Hey Leute,

ich wollt euch mal was theoretisch fragen, weil sich danach so schlecht googlen lässt und ich mir dachte das weiß sicherlich einer von euch.

Wenn ich ein großes Programm realisiere und verkaufe, möchte ich eventuell mehrere Sprachen integrieren. Sagen wir einfach Deutsch und English. Wie genau wird sowas realisiert? Wird dabei mit Datenbanken gearbeitet? Schreibt man im Beispiel von Java einfach entsprechende Schnittstellen die die nötige Datei halt in English oder Deutsch laden je nachdem welcher Modi genutzt wird? Dann wär man ja bei Tausenden von Dateien nur für die Texte...
Verwendet man dafür xml dateien?

Wie sieht da die Theorie aus?

Mir würde auch ein Link reichen und ich beles mich selbst. Nur wie gesagt, da ich die Idee dahinter nicht kenne, wie mans normalerweise macht, weiß ich auch nicht genau wonach ich googlen soll 

Danke schon mal,
Highchiller


----------



## JavaMeister (1. Apr 2014)

Internationalisierung. Lässt sich super googlen.


----------



## Highchiller (1. Apr 2014)

Perfekt  Danke!


----------

